# Nuclear Power Plants



## ghazi52

.*C3 and C4 Nuclear Power Plants*

These are the Commission dates
Unit 3: June 08, 2016 340 MW
Unit 4: March 06, 2017 340 MW
unit 5 planned (or maybe under construction ) 1000 MW
On March 2013, Pakistan and China agreed to build an ACP 1000 MW CHASNUPP-5 

















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi K2 and K3 Nuclear Power Plants Progress since end of 2013*

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Power Reactors Under Construction and Planned

*Reactor* *Province* *Type* *MWe gross* *Construction Start* *Planned Commercial Operation
Chashma 3* Punjab CNP-300 340 May 2011 Dec 2016
*Chashma 4* Punjab CNP-300 340 Dec 2011 October 2017
*Karachi Coastal 1* Sindh Hualong One 1150 late 2015? 
*Karachi coastal 2* Sindh Hualong One 1150 late 2016? 
*Total (4)* 2980 

_Karachi Coastal is also known as KANUPP 2&3_

.





.

In January 2014 PAEC announced its intention to build five further 1100 MWe nuclear plants to meet anticipated electricity demand, and have 8.9 GWe of nuclear capacity on line by 2030. "With more than 55 reactor-years of successful operating experience to its credit, the PAEC can confidently move from technology acquisition status to actually starting contributing sizable electrical energy to the system." Then PAEC was quoted as saying that eight sites would be chosen for a further 32 units, four 1100 MWe units at each, so that nuclear power supplied one quarter of the country’s electricity from 40 GWe of capacity, this evidently presupposing more than a tenfold increase in electricity demand by a future date well beyond 2030.

PAEC said an initial 1100 MWe plant would be built at *Muzaffargarh,* on the Taunsa-Panjnad canal near Multan in southwest Punjab. It was also reported that discussions with China were under way to supply three nuclear power plants for about $13 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great Ino bro. What is the Total Nuclear Power Generation capacity of Pakistan ?
I feel, Nuclear Power is one sector where Russia can be ur partner as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work to start on 3rd unit of Karachi K3 nuclear plant*
*




*


Construction is expected to start next month on the third unit at the K3 plant－the Karachi nuclear power plant using a reactor developed by China National Nuclear Corporation.

The plant is being built by CNNC using Hualong One, its own third-generation nuclear reactor design.

CNNC spokesman Pan Jianming said on Monday it is the second nuclear power project in Pakistan to use the Hualong One technology, after construction started at the K2 plant in August last year.

"Hualong One was developed based on very mature technologies and the project is going very smoothly. It will help ease power shortages in the Karachi region after completion," Pantold a forum in Fuqing, Fujian province, where the Hualong One pilot project is based.

The cooperation is expected to include technical and training services, in a country that has yet to develop any nuclear power stations.

China National Nuclear Power, a CNNC subsidiary, currently has 14 nuclear reactors in operation, with 11 under construction in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> *Karachi K2 and K3 Nuclear Power Plants Progress since end of 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I have been very impressed with the pace of construction at K1 and K2. If you look at the latest satellite pictures on Google Earth, the reactor walls for K1 are close to the top


----------



## ghazi52

Bossman said:


> I have been very impressed with the pace of construction at K1 and K2. If you look at the latest satellite pictures on Google Earth, the reactor walls for K1 are close to the top



Will you please post some pictures.


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chashma power plant unit-1, C-1, electricity cost is around (4.5-5) Rs/kwh, while for unit 2, C-2, is 7 Rs/kwh. Not sure about C-3 tariff but i guess it would be around 7 Rs/kwh. 

Yes, Inshallah but the grid connection will be in late august.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work on K-2 i.e. unit 2 is in full swing and on schedule. Work on k-3 is slow. Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

FUQING (China): Construction work is expected to start within weeks on the third unit at the Karachi nuclear power plant using a reactor developed by the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), according to a spokesman for the company.

A report published on the website of China Daily said the K3 plant would be built by using Hualong One, the CNNC’s third-generation nuclear reactor design.

It quoted CNNC spokesman Pan Jianming as saying it would be the second nuclear power project in Pakistan to be based on the Hualong One technology, after construction started at the K2 plant in August last year.

“Hualong One was developed based on very mature technologies and the project is going on very smoothly. It will help ease power shortages in the Karachi region after completion,” Mr Pan told a forum in Fuqing, Fujian province, where the Hualong One pilot project is based.

Mr Pan said that CNNC had been accelerating its efforts to sell the technology to other overseas buyers.

The China National Nuclear Power, a CNNC subsidiary, currently has 14 nuclear reactors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*C-3 was successfully tested for grid connection and disconnection this week. Couple of more tests and will be heading towards commercial grid connection. 
Planned date: 20 Nov. 

They plan to do it before this date. May be first week of November.

The project costed 110 Billion Rupees and will start the production in coming week.

Chashma 4 Nuclear Plant will be completed early next year. 
The Construction of Chashma 5 also began which will be completed in 2020 ..

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*340 MW nuclear power plant starts operation*








ISLAMABAD: Country’s fourth nuclear power plant at Chashma Unit-3 (C-3) with 340 Megawatt (MW) power generation capacity has been successfully connected to the national grid, Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) said Sunday.

“Congratulation to the nation that Pakistan’s 4th nuclear power plant Chashma unit-3 (C-3) has been connected to the national grid,” the PAEC sources said and added that the electricity generated has been connected to the national grid on trial basis.

“After performing various safety and functional tests, the plant will attain full power in first fortnight of December 2016 and a formal inauguration ceremony of the full power grid connection will be held in December.”

Chairman PAEC Muhammad Naeem, on achieving this milestone, has re-affirmed that the scientists, engineers and technicians of PAEC are working hard to contribute in achieving all the targets set to ensure energy security for the country.

He acknowledged the support of Special Plans Division and the government for help achieve these targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Grid connection for Pakistan's fourth reactor*
17 October 2016

*Pakistan's Chashma unit 3 was connected to the country's power grid on 15 October at a ceremony attended by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC). The unit reached first criticality on 2 October.*






_Celebrating Chashma 3's grid connection (Image: CNNC)_

Construction began on the Chinese-designed CNP-300 pressurised water reactor (PWR) in March 2011, and the unit is expected to enter commercial operation before the end of this year.

Chashma 3 is one of two CNP-300 units being built at the site, in Punjab province. Unit 4, which began construction nine months after unit 3, is currently undergoing commissioning and is expected to enter commercial operation in 2017.

The Chashma site - also referred to as Chasnupp - is already home to two Chinese-supplied 300 MWe PWRs: unit 1, in commercial operation since 2000, and unit 2, in commercial operation since 2011. Pakistan also has a 125 MWe Canadian-supplied pressurized heavy water reactor, Karachi unit 1, which has been in commercial operation since 1972.

Two 1161 MWe Chinese-supplied Hualong One plants are also planned at the Karachi site. A ground-breaking ceremony for Karachi 2 was held in August 2015, and the units are scheduled to enter service in 2021 and 2022.

Pakistan is not a party to the international nuclear non-proliferation treaty, but its civil power reactors and its two research reactors all operate under International Atomic Energy Agency safeguards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..
Mr. Stone presents the Pinstech (Pakistan Institute of Nuclear Science &Technology) model to President Ayub Khan, November 1961















Pinstech Nuclear Reactor Islamabad 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Some facts about Nuclear Power in Pakistan. 

Operating Plants: 4

C-1 operating at 325 MW
C-2 operating at 330 MW
C-3 operating at 255 MW (still in testing phase, rated at 340 MW, Formal inaguration in december)
KANUPP operating at 80 MW (Rated at 137 MW, low power operation)

Units under-construction:

C-4 340 MW (Planned Grid connection in 2017 Nov)
K-2 1100 MW (Planned Grid connection Aug 2021)
K-3 1100 MW (Planned connection Aug 2022)

Units Planned:

C-5 1100 MW (under study, Inauguration expected in 2018 before elections)
M-1 1100 MW just planned 
M-2 1100 MW just planned


Update on K-2
Work on trubine building started: 10% complete
Inner containment completed 75%
Work on intake & outfall started. 
Work is slow. working only 8-9 hours per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

C-3 today achieved its full rated power. 340 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

A view of all four unit of Chasma Nuclear Power Plants C1,C2,C3,C4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Nuclear Power Complex (K2, K3 Reactors) ------ 2,200 MW*




__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister (PM) Nawaz Sharif will* inaugurate power production from Chashma Nuclear Project-III *on Wednesday.

According to a press release issued on Tuesday, the 340 megawatt (MW) Nuclear Power Plant is a joint collaboration of Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

This is the third project after the successful Chashma-I and Chashma-II projects.

Chashma-IV Nuclear Power Project is to be completed in 2017. The Karachi Nuclear Power Projects K-2 and K-3 would add 8,800MW electricity to the National Grid by 2030 as Mid-Term target for Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission.

All Nuclear Power Projects, including Chashma-III, have been approved by Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority for Nuclear Safeguards as per International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) agreements, thereby maintaining the highest standards of safety.

The Chashma-III project would be yet another milestone in the Pak-China joint collaborations. The project will provide clean and affordable energy to the people of Pakistan, in line with the present government’s vision to control energy crisis.

The project would also contribute to the overall economic development of the country through energy supply to industrial and commercial sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s fourth nuclear power plant, built with China's assistance, goes online*






The Chashma-III reactor is pictured in Chashma, some 250 kilometres southwest of capital Islamabad. —








Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Wednesday inaugurated power production from 340 megawatt Chashma-III nuclear power plant 'C-III' near Mianwali,








Speaking at the inauguration ceremony, the prime minister slammed the opposition, calling on them to refrain from 'sabotaging' Pakistan's national interests.

"We shouldn't waste our time launching unnecessary protests," he said.

"Ending loadshedding is one of our top priorities," he said, reiterating his government's commitment to end loadshedding by 2018.

The power project is a joint collaboration between the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) and China National Nuclear Corporation. It was executed by the PAEC under the guidelines of the International Atomic Energy Agency.

PM Nawaz said the Chashma-III nuclear power plant will add 600MW to the national grid, adding that it will also help PAEC in achieving the overall target of 8,000MW. He also directed the PAEC to accelerate the production of nuclear power plants.






Officials walk before the inaugural ceremony of The Chashma-III reactor.

The premier congratulated the participants and the Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) on timely completion of the project and thanked the China Atomic Energy Authority and the Export-Import Bank of China for extending technical and financial support to the endeavour.

The Chashma-III nuclear power plant was preceded by the Chashma-I and Chashma-II power projects.

Another unit of the same capacity, Chashma-IV, is expected to be completed in the coming year. The premier expressed hope that the Chashma-IV would be completed before its deadline.

Additionally, the Karachi nuclear power projects K-II and K-III are expected to add a total of 8,800MW electricity to the national grid by 2030 as a mid-term target for the PAEC.

The prime minister said that *timely completion of the K-II and K-III nuclear power plants* will strengthen bilateral relations with China. He invited Chinese investors to invest in various sectors in projects that are mutually beneficial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

First fuel loading of C-4 to start on 10th of feb. C-4 cleared crew performance evaluation that was conducted by WANO, a prerequisite for the start of any nuclear plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Operating Reactors in Pakistan

*Reactor* *Province* *Type* *MWe net* *Construction start* *Commercial operation* *Planned close

Karachi 1* Sindh PHWR 125 1966 December 1972 2019
*Chashma 1* Punjab PWR 300 1993 June 2000 2040
*Chashma 2* Punjab PWR 300 2005 May 2011 2051
*Chashma 3* Punjab PWE 315 May 2011 December 2016 2056
*Total (4)* 1040 operating 

Karachi is also known as KANUPP, Chashma as CHASNUPP.
Enriched fuel for the PWRs is imported from China.

The 2005 Energy Security Plan included intention of lifting nuclear capacity to 8800 MWe, 900 MWe of this by 2015 and a further 1500 MWe by 2020. Projections included four further Chinese reactors of 300 MWe each and seven of 1000 MWe, all PWR. There were tentative plans for China to build two 1000 MWe PWR units at Karachi as KANUPP 2&3, but China then in 2007 deferred development of its CNP-1000 type which would have been the only one of that size able to be exported. Pakistan then turned its attention to building smaller units with higher local content. However, in 2013 China revived its 1000 MWe designs with export intent, and made overtures to Pakistan for the ACP1000 design, which became Hualong One – see below.

*Chashma 3 and 4*

In June 2008 the government announced plans to build units 3&4 at Chashma, each 320 MWe gross and largely financed by China. A further agreement for China's help with the project was signed in October 2008, and given prominence as a counter to the US-India agreement shortly preceding it.

In March 2009 China's SNERDI announced that it was proceeding with design of Chashma 3&4, with China Zhongyuan Engineering Corp (CZEC) as the general contractor and China Nuclear Industry No.5 Construction Company as installer. In April 2009, a design contract with SNERDI was signed, and the government said that it had approved the project at a cost of $2.37 billion, with $1.75 billion of this involving "a foreign exchange component". In March 2010 Pakistan announced that it had agreed the terms for Chashma 3&4, whereby China would provide 82% of the total US$ 1.912 billion financing as three 20-year low-interest loans. It would also provide fuel for the reactors’ lifetime nominally of 40 years.

The main construction contract was signed in June 2010, and the two 340 MWe CNP-300 (315 MWe net) units were to be completed in eight years. They will have a design life of 40 years and be under IAEA safeguards. Construction of unit 3 officially started at the end of May 2011, and unit 4 in December 2011. Early in 2014 PAEC said they were several months ahead of schedule. In 2015 CZEC said completion of unit 3 would be in 2016, and in fact it was grid-connected in October, with full power and commercial operation in December. Unit 4 is expected to be grid connected by mid-2017.

The Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) has raised some questions about China's supply of Chasma 3&4. Contracts for units 1&2 were signed in 1990 and 2000 respectively, before 2004 when China joined the NSG, which maintains an embargo on sales of nuclear equipment to Pakistan. China argued that units 3&4 are similarly "grandfathered", and arrangements are consistent with those for units 1&2.

*Chashma 5*

In November 2010 the PAEC is reported to have signed a construction agreement with China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) for a fifth unit at Chashma. In February 2013 a further agreement was signed by PAEC with CNNC for a 1000 MWe unit at Chashma. It was reported that China expected that this deal would be controversial under the NPT and guidelines of the NSG. Early in 2013 CNNC confirmed its intention to build a 1000 MWe class reactor, and said it would be an ACP1000 unit, though not necessarily at Chashma. The status of any continuing plan for Chashma 5 is very uncertain, and it may have been displaced by plans for a plant near Multan in southwest Punjab. Certainly it has been overtaken by the Karachi Coastal project.

*Karachi Coastal power project, K2 and K3*

In June 2013 the Planning Commission said that two CNNC 1000 MWe class reactors would be used for Karachi 2 and 3 (KANUPP 2&3) near Karachi unit 1. Two coastal sites had been under consideration for the twin 1100 MWe units. CNNC in April 2013 announced an export agreement for the ACP1000, nominally 1100 MWe, apparently for Pakistan. This was confirmed in June by the PAEC which said that the next nuclear project would be 1100 MWe class units which it would build, the Karachi Coastal Power station.

In July 2013 ECNEC approved two units of the Karachi Costal Power Project with net generation capacity of 2,117 MWe. The total cost of this was estimated at Rs 959 billion ($9.595 billion), with $6.5 billion (68%) being vendor finance. PAEC also said that 82% of the total cost would be financed by China. At the end of August 2013 contracts were signed in Shanghai with CNNC, China Zhongyuan Engineering Co. Ltd. (CZEC), China Nuclear Power Engineering Co. Ltd. (CNPE), Nuclear Power Institute of China (NPIC), and East China Electric Power Designing Institute (ECEPDI). Ground breaking at the site near Paradise Point, 25 km west of Karachi, took place in November 2013, but in October 2014 the Sindh high court ruling stopped site work following a challenge on environmental grounds, and the restraining order was extended to early December. The project was re-launched in August 2015, and construction of the first unit started then.

The Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority received the safety analysis of China’s ACP1000 reactor from CNNC and after completing the review granted a construction licence, for the CNNC version of Hualong One, 1161 MWe gross.

In April 2015 China Nuclear Engineering & Construction Group Co (CNEC) won the tender for civil engineering construction and installation work for the conventional island of the plant, which it said would use Hualong One reactors. The associated China Zhongyuan Engineering Corporation (CZEC) became the general contractor. Construction of the first unit started in August 2015 with little fanfare and is expected to take 72 months (52 months for conventional island). Construction of the second unit started at the end of May 2016, according to IAEA, but without any announcement or notification on the PAEC website.

In the light of its inability to buy uranium on the open market, PAEC says that Pakistan has agreed with CNNC to provide lifetime fuel supply for the reactors, this being specified as 60 years.

Nuclear Power Reactors Under Construction 

*Reactor* *Province* *Type* *MWe gross* *Construction start* *Planned commercial operation

Chashma 4* Punjab CNP-300 340 Dec 2011 October 2017
*Karachi 2 (Coastal)* Sindh Hualong One 1161 Aug 2015 late 2021
*Karachi 3 (Coastal)* Sindh Hualong One 1161 May 2016 late 2022
*Total (3)* 2662 

_Karachi Coastal is also known as K2 & K3, or KANUPP 2&3_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K-2, K-3 nuclear reactors to be safeguard by IAEA*


The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) on Wednesday approved Pakistan's request for application of safeguards at nuclear power plant units K-2 and K-3, said a statement released by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The approval from the international watchdog was given by its board of directors, added the statement.

K-2 and K-3 are pressurised water reactors with a installed capacity of 1,100MWs each and are being acquired from the People's Republic of China.

The groundbreaking of K-2 and K-3 power plants was performed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in November 2013.

The project had been in the media spotlight for quite some time with representatives of civil society organisations raising a number of reservations over it, with the chief concern being the close proximity of the project to the city.

China is the only country physically helping Pakistan in building the reactors while international organisations are helping the country follow safety guidelines.

The K-2 and K-3 reactor is being built by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and other organisations. It would be built by using Hualong One, the CNNC’s third-generation nuclear reactor design.

The World Nuclear Association had earlier estimated the cost of the new project at nearly $10 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

First fuel loading of C-4 started on 10th of feb. C-4 cleared crew performance evaluation that was conducted by WANO, a prerequisite for the start of any nuclear plant.

*C-4 *has achieved first criticality. Grid Synchronization planned *before 30th April.*









A view of all four unit of Chasma Nuclear Power Plants C1,C2,C3,C4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*340 MW Chashma-4 *nuclear power plant would be started generation to the national grid by May 2017
A view of all four unit of Chashma Nuclear Power Plants ,


Chashma Nuclear power plants

Chashma 1.......... 325 MW operational.. 2000
Chashma 2........... 325 MW operational ..2011
Chashma 3.......... 340 MW operational.. 2016
Chashma 4...........340 MW.. May 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firm wins bid to supply steel for Karachi nuclear power plant:*

https://www.dawn.com/news/1327573/ch...-media-reports

Chinese steel manufacturer Baosteel has won a bid to supply steel to the ongoing nuclear coastal power plants (K-2 K-3) in Karachi, in what is being reported to be the "first export deal for China-designed, third-generation nuclear power technology", Chinese media reported on Monday.

With the state-owned Baosteel supplying Pakistan with relevant resources for Karachi’s two upcoming nuclear power stations, Global Times reported that China is now the fourth nation in the world after the United States, France and South Korea to independently export third-generation nuclear power technology.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif inaugurated the coastal power projects at the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (Kanupp) in 2015. The power plant is said to be the largest in the country and will generate 1,100MW electricity upon completion.

"The construction of K-2 and K-3 power plants will further strengthen the steadfast friendship between the two nations," Nawaz had said.

The World Nuclear Association had earlier estimated the cost of the new project at nearly $10 billion.

Under the Chinese government's plan for nuclear power, Baosteel has been developing steel for nuclear power plants since 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

Adequate energy supply will boost economy.


----------



## ali_raza

can anyone tell me what is khushab reactor for and why its not mentioned anywhere


----------



## ghazi52

_


ali_raza said:


> can anyone tell me what is khushab reactor for and why its not mentioned anywhere



Khushab reactor is not supplying power to National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> _
> 
> 
> Khushab reactor is not supplying power to National Grid.


so for what purpose it was made


----------



## ghazi52

ali_raza said:


> so for what purpose it was made

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chashma Nuclear Power Complex (C4 Reactors)*, test grid connection on 25th June. Formal grid connection in July.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chashma Nuclear Power Complex (C4 Reactors)* connected to grid today. Commissioning tests to follow now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fourth nuclear power plant . The Chinese-supplied pressurised water reactor (PWR) - the country's fifth power reactor - is expected to start up by the end of August.
A ceremony was held on 1 July to mark the unit's grid connection, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today. The ceremony was attended by representatives from the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and CNNC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

C-1: 325 MW, C-2: 330 MW, C-3: 340 MW, C-4: 200 MW. 
C-4 Inauguration is end of this month.


----------



## ghazi52

Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) will generate 8,800 MW electricity from nuclear resources by 2030.

According to official sources, the construction of fifth Chashma Nuclear Power Plant is underway while C-4 is on test run.
Similarly, work on K-2 and K-3 in Karachi is also underway while Karachi Nuclear Power Plant at Karachi and Chashma
Nuclear Power Unit one, two and three in Mianwali are operating with gross capacity of 1,090 MW.
PAEC is actively planning to develop additional sites to install future nuclear power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Torbat Khan

great to hear that someone is working to end the energy short fall in the country do also tell are these reactor dual purpose or single power oriented reactor


----------



## ghazi52

Torbat Khan said:


> great to hear that someone is working to end the energy short fall in the country do also tell are these reactor dual purpose or single power oriented reactor



THESE are single power oriented reactors.


----------



## Mrc

ali_raza said:


> can anyone tell me what is khushab reactor for and why its not mentioned anywhere




To build plutonium for militarized nuclear weapons


----------



## ghazi52

*China, Pakistan agree to uranium cooperation*
31 July 2017

*China and Pakistan have agreed to cooperate in uranium exploration and mining. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said it had signed a framework agreement with the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission yesterday for technical cooperation in the exploration and development of uranium resources. China signed a similar agreement with Saudi Arabia earlier this year.*

Under the new agreement, China's uranium industry will fully employ its technological advantages, its nuclear research institutes, nuclear chemistry industry, aerial remote sensing centre and other units in its cooperation with Pakistan.

CNNC, which said Pakistan is an "important bridge across the Middle East and South Asia", has already exported four 300 MWe reactors to that country and is constructing two 1000 MWe units. It said it is actively engaged in cooperation with Pakistan in uranium resources, nuclear technology applications, the training of workers and other areas.

In March, CNNC signed a memorandum of understanding with the Saudi Geological Survey regarding bilateral cooperation in uranium and thorium resources. Under the agreement, CNNC is to carry out exploration of nine potential areas in the Kingdom within the next two years. In late May, CNNC said it had completed the fieldwork phase and identified several target mineral areas for further investigation.

On 15 July, CNNC's Beijing Research Institute of Chemical Engineering and Metallurgy signed an agreement with Saudi Arabia's King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology to collaborate in research on extracting uranium from seawater. According to that agreement, Saudi and Chinese researchers will conduct a two-year investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chashma Nuclear Power Complex (C4 Reactors)* inauguration on 8 September. All plants on full capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM inaugurates country's 5th nuclear power plant at Chashma*


Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Friday inaugurated the country's fifth nuclear power plant C-4 at Chashma, Mianwali area, reported _DawnNews_.

The C-4 plant is capable of generating 340MW electricity.

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, PM Abbasi said that the project would help the country's energy problem.

The Chashma nuclear power projects units, C-1, C-2 and C-3 have already been successfully contributing to the national grid, he said, adding that two large nuclear power plants, K-2 and K-3, were also under construction that he hoped would be operational soon.

Abbasi said that the nuclear plants produce economical electricity; more power generation projects would be launched in Chashma and Muzaffarabad areas, he added.

The prime minister thanked the government of China for its cooperation and said that the projects could not have been completed without the support of Chinese people and the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAEC seeks generation licence for 50MW coal power plant*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) has submitted an application to NEPRA for power generation license for its 50MW coal fired power plant at KCP Complex Jauharabad (Khushab). 

Sources told APP here that PAEC planned to set up a 50MW indigenous coal based generation facility/thermal power plant to meet the electricity requirement of the KCP complex. 

The total installed capacity of the plant is 50MW and two units each of 25 MW will be installed. Local sub-bituminous coal will be used as primary fuel while imported sub-bituminous coal will be utilized as alternative fuel. 

The expected commercial operation date of the project is December 2017 while expected useful life of the generation facility will be 30 years. 

The electric power from the indigenous coal based generation facility/thermal power plant of Licensee-Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) will be dispersed to the load center of Faisalabad Electric Supply Company (FESCO).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Steam Generator of #Karachi Nuclear Power Plants on the way to the site. 2200 MW Nuclear Power Plant is under Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan**, China agree to build Chashma 5*
23 November 2017

*China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) have signed a cooperation agreement on the construction of a HPR1000 Hualong One reactor at the Chashma nuclear power plant.*





_
The agreement was signed by the chairmen of CNNC and PAEC (Image: CNNC)_

"According to the agreement, CNNC will build a one-million-kilowatt-class nuclear power unit with HPR1000 technology at the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan," CNNC said yesterday. The reactor will be the seventh nuclear power unit that China has exported to Pakistan and the third *HPR1000.*

Chashma is already home to four Chinese-built *CNP-300* units, while two *HPR1000* units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively.

The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment. UK national regulatory bodies the Office for Nuclear Regulation and the Environment Agency recently announced the start of the second, technical, phase of the assessment programme for the UK HPR1000.

*Chashma 5* will be constructed by CNNC subsidiary CNNC China Zhongyuan Engineering Corp, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pressure vessel in place at Karachi 2*


*The reactor pressure vessel (RPV) has been hoisted into place at Karachi unit 2 HPR 1000. All of the main reactor components - the RPV and three steam generators - have now been installed at the Chinese-designed Hualong One unit.

*





_The RPV is lifted into place at Karachi 2 (Image: CNNC)_

The operation to lift the RPV into place was completed on 30 September, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said yesterday.

Lifting of the four main components took just under three weeks to complete, starting with the installation of the first steam generator on 10 September. The operation marks the first time that a "pre-introduction" construction method - with the main reactor equipment installed before the dome of the containment building is put in place - has been employed in this type of nuclear power plant, CNNC said. This approach can significantly reduce construction time, compared with the traditional method of installing equipment through a hatch in the containment.

Two Hualong One units are under construction at Karachi. Work began on unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016, with commercial operation planned for 2021 and 2022, respectively. The units are the first export of the Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, which is also being promoted for use at the Bradwell site in the UK.

A single unit pressurised heavy water reactor, Karachi 1, has been in operation at the site since 1972.


----------



## ghazi52

*Steam generator installation at Karachi 2*


*The first of three steam generators has been installed at Karachi unit 2. The unit is the first of two Chinese-designed Hualong One nuclear power reactors being constructed at the site in Pakistan.*





_
The first steam generator is lowered into place at Karachi 2 (Image: CNECC)_

The operation to raise the steam generator - some 21 meters in length and weighing about 365 tonnes - over the reactor building and lower it into place.

China National Nuclear Corporation noted the main reactor equipment is being installed prior to the dome of the containment building being put in place. This approach, it said, can significantly reduce construction time, compared with the traditional method of installing equipment through a hatch in the containment.

In 2013, ground was broken for the first of the two Chinese-designed ACP1000 units at Karachi, sometimes known as K2 and K3, but this project stalled. A ceremony in August 2015 relaunched construction, which is now based on China's successor to the ACP1000, the Hualong One.

Construction began on unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016, with commercial operation planned for 2021 and 2022, respectively.

Pakistan's Karachi Coastal station is the first export of Hualong One units. The Hualong One design is also being promoted for use at the Bradwell site in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The reactor pressure vessel (RPV) have been installed at the *Karachi Coastal Nuclear Power Plant second unit (Karachi-2),* which is now under construction at Paradise Point in Sindh province (Pakistan). The first steam generator has been installed back in September 2017 and all of the main reactor components, namely the RPV and the three steam generators, are now in place.

The first unit broke ground in 2013 while the second and third units entered the construction phase in 2015 and 2016 respectively. Commercial operation is expected for 2021 and 2022. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and China Nuclear Engineering and Construction Corporation (CNEC) have been selected to build the project on a turnkey basis. The initial investment was estimated at PKR 959bn (US$ 9.6 bn).

*The facility includes two 1,100 MW Chinese-designed ACP-1000 units (Hualong One pressurised water reactors or PWR).* Pakistan's Karachi Coastal Nuclear Power Plant is the first export of the Hualong One units outside China.

This is different for every nuclear plant. It depends on the design (PWR Plant) and the fuel burn-up. Our Plant is designed to run 14 months on full power (325 MW) after the refueling. But We were operating at 310 MW and we also had 3 trips all due to unstable grid, so our plant operated for 15 months roughly.

America has some 80 plus PWR nuclear plants and their refueling cycle is 18-22 months, meaning their plant can run non-stop for 18-22 months without needing fuel. Some PHWR plants have online refueling system, KANUPP in karachi is one of those.

Refueling can be completed in even 20 days, but in refueling outage all maintenance jobs are taken and it usually takes 30-35 days for plant to start up again. But, this particular refueling outage is 50 days long, can take even more days.

Last year, C-2 made a record of 300 continuous days operation, a record for any plant in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*K2 & K3 Google Earth Image
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raahaat7

How long will it take pakistan to make a nplant of its own? Does it hv the capability now? @ghazi52


----------



## ghazi52

raahaat7 said:


> How long will it take pakistan to make a nplant of its own? Does it hv the capability now? @ghazi52



Unfortunately have no capability.


----------



## raahaat7

Well, the initial steps have to be taken @ghazi52


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Nuclear Power Complex (K2, K3 Reactors) | 2,200 MW*

K-2 as of November, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi nuclear power plants heavily protected:*





IAEA chief Yukiya Amano

KARACHI: International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Director General Yukiya Amano has praised the arrangements made for the security of nuclear power plants operating in Karachi.

Mr Amano, who visited the plants on Wednesday, said that the new Kanupp II and III “plants are very heavily protected. Your country needs more electricity and you are committed to nuclear safety; you are working with the IAEA”.

“The IAEA greatly values cooperation with Pakistan in peaceful uses of nuclear technology,” he said.

Amano says nuclear power should not be limited to developed nations

He stated that access to nuclear power should not be limited to developed countries as developing states should also have the right to use atomic power.

“Your country is an experienced user of peaceful nuclear technology. You have the knowledge; you have the pool of well-trained people to do their job. We [IAEA and Pakistan] have a fruitful two-way relationship,” said the IAEA chief while addressing a seminar.

“I come to your country to share latest priorities of IAEA. In the public’s mind IAEA prevents [the spread of] nuclear weapons. But IAEA’s work covers other scientific issues as well,” said Mr Amano, detailing everyday uses of nuclear technology in sectors such as industry, agriculture, etc. In a lighter vein, he said he enjoyed Pakistani mangoes treated by nuclear technology.

The seminar titled ‘The Peaceful Uses of Nuclear Energy and Pakistan’ was organised at a hotel jointly by the Centre for International Strategic Studies (CISS) and the Pakistan Institute of International Affairs (PIAA).

The IAEA chief said that while his organisation is known as a global nuclear watchdog, he is motivated by the body’s new motto: atoms for peace and development. “Our focus is to transfer knowledge and technology, especially to developing countries. Nuclear power is an important area of cooperation between Pakistan and IAEA,” he said, while adding that other areas include food safety and food production.

He observed that nuclear technology can help in food safety processes and the export of livestock.

“Induced mutation technology helps accelerate mutation in food products. This is widely used in your country. All countries are suffering from climate change; in order to address climate change mutation technology is very important.”

Mr Amano said that cancer is an important focus of IAEA.

“Asia has the highest burden of cancer in the world. The trend is rising. Sadly, Pakistan is no exception. Quite often women are the victims. We need to do something in this area. You are much more advanced than certain countries. Training of medical professionals is at the heart of what we do.” He said that a new project was being launched focusing on radiotherapy and cancer treatment in the country.

“Energy is indispensible for development. Nuclear power can help address challenges. It’s incontestable that nuclear is low-carbon energy. Without nuclear power targets of the Paris Agreement cannot be achieved. People are worried about the future of nuclear power. We see steady growth of nuclear power. We need to address climate change; nuclear power is one of the very effective responses. I believe in the future of nuclear power but I recognise the differences [in opinion over use of atomic energy] before and after the Fukushima accident.”

*Shifting centre of nuclear power*
The IAEA chief observed that the centre of nuclear power was moving from the global North to the South, from Europe to Asia, to China, India, and Pakistan. He said the UAE, Bangladesh, Turkey, Egypt and Saudi Arabia were all considering or have already started work on civilian nuclear power projects. “Access to nuclear power should not be limited to developed countries; developing countries should also have access.”

He added that if countries opt for nuclear power, IAEA helps them use it safely and sustainably

During the welcome remarks, CISS executive director Ali Sarwar Naqvi pointed out that this was Mr Amano’s second visit to Pakistan. He said Pakistan has had a relationship with IAEA since the 1950s. “The relationship has been mutually beneficial,” he said, adding that Dr Abdus Salam’s statue was unveiled in Vienna by Mr Amano last year.

PIIA chairperson Masuma Hasan introduced Mr Amano.

Dr Zafar Ali, Director General Security Division, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, said that all civilian facilities in Pakistan are under IAEA safeguards in perpetuity.

“Pakistan has offered to share experience and expertise with other states under IAEA auspices. We are willing to share our best practices in non-proliferation. Pakistan gives highest importance to nuclear safety and security. No pilferage or theft of nuclear material has ever happened in Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some facts about Nuclear Power in Pakistan.

*Operating Plants : 5*

*Reactor* *Province* *Type* *MWe net* *Construction start* *Commercial operation* *Planned close

Karachi 1..............* Sindh PHWR 125...... 1966 December 1972 2019
*Chashma 1............* Punjab PWR 300...... 1993 June 2000 2040
*Chashma 2............* Punjab PWR 300..... 2005 May 2011 2051
*Chashma 3............* Punjab PWE 315...... May 2011 December 2016 2056
*Chashma 4............* Punjab PWE 315...... May 2012 December 2017 2057
*
Total (5)* 1340 operating

Karachi is also known as KANUPP, Chashma as CHASNUPP.

*Units under-construction:*

K-2 1100 MW (Planned Grid connection Aug 2021)
K-3 1100 MW (Planned connection Aug 2022)

*Units Planned:*

C-5 1100 MW (under study, Inauguration expected in 2018)
M-1 1100 MW
M-2 1100 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*August 2018.*

*K-3 Dome placing in progress, K-2 Dome done.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The pressure Vessel installed at second* *Hualong One Nuclear Power Plant*

The pressure vessel for the Chinese designed Hualong One reactor under construction as unit 3 of Karachi nuclear power plant has been hoisted into place.

The component was put into place within the unit's reactor building at 8:19am yesterday, China National Nuclear Corporation announced today. It said the milestone marked the unit's entry into the "full installation phase of key components".

The pressure vessel was independently designed by China Nuclear Power Research & Design Institute and was produced by China First Heavy Machinery Company Limited.

The installation of the pressure vessel followed that of the unit's three steam generators. CNNC noted that all four components had been installed within just 19 days, providing "a useful reference for the construction of other similar power stations".

The vessel and steam generators were all installed using CNNC's new method using an E-frame to "flip" the components. It said this method can improve efficiency and safety, as well as reducing labour intensity and reducing the chance of human error, compared with the traditional "fixed bracket" installation. The technique further improves the safety and economy of the "pre-introduction" construction method - where the main reactor equipment is installed before the dome of the containment building - which CNNC first used in a reactor of this type at Karachi 2.

*Karachi 2 and 3 *are the first export of China's Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively, when they will add a further 2322 MWe to Pakistan's existing nuclear generation capacity of 1355 MWe from five operating units: a small pressurised heavy water reactor at Karachi, and four Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors at Chashma. A third *1161 MWe Hualong One unit *is planned for construction at Chashma.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission has successfully completed the Dome Placement on Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-III (K3). K2 and K3 Nuclear plants will be in operation by 2021, adding 2,200 Megawatts of Electricity to the National Grid.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The dome of Karachi unit 3 in Pakistan has been lifted into place, marking the transition from civil construction to equipment installation at the Hualong One unit.






Karachi 3's dome is lifted into place (Image: CNNC)


Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively.

Karachi 3's dome - 23.4 metres high, with a diameter of 46.8 metres and weighing about 388 tonnes - was hoisted into place in the morning of 29 September, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said. The unit's nuclear island was completed in June, and "pre-introduction" of major components, including the reactor pressure vessel and steam generators, was completed earlier in September. Unit 3's nuclear island was completed in a shorter time than it took to complete the same work for unit 2.

In addition to the two units under construction at Karachi, four Hualong One units - also known as HPR1000 - are being built in China. Fangchenggang 3 and 4 and Fuqing 5 and 6 are all expected to enter commercial operation in 2019-2020.

Pakistan currently has 1355 MWe of nuclear generating capacity from five operating units: a small pressurised heavy water reactor at Karachi, and four Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors at Chashma. A third 1161 MWe Hualong One unit is planned for construction at Chashma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission* Chairman Muhammad Naeem on Monday said the 1,100-megawatt (MW) Karachi Nuclear Power Complex-II *(KANUPP-2)* will commence operations in December 2020 and *(KANUPP-3)* (1,100 MW) in October 2021.

While speaking at a seminar organized by the Centre for Peace, Security and Development Studies (CPSD) on Monday, Mr Naeem stated once the 1100MW Chashma-5 is completed, Pakistan intends to generate 8,800MW nuclear energy by 2030.

PAEC chairman told that both the plants had a workable life of sixty-years, which could be elongated to eighty-years.

He added, “Nuclear power plants are reliable having high availability and capacity factor, relatively environmentally friendly, and provide sustainability of electricity price having a low share of fuel cost.”

Currently, the share of nuclear energy in Pakistan’s energy mix is 6% and generating power at an average cost of Rs 9.13 per kilowatt hour.

At present, there are around 454 nuclear power plants being operated across 30 countries globally and have an 11% share of the total world electricity generation, whilst 54 plants in 17 countries are being built.


----------



## ghazi52

*Nuclear Power in Pakistan*


Pakistan has a small nuclear power program, with 1355 MWe capacity operating and 2300 MWe under construction, with Chinese help.
Pakistan's nuclear weapons capabilities have arisen independently of its civil nuclear fuel cycle, using indigenous uranium.
Because Pakistan is outside the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, due to its weapons program, it is largely excluded from trade in nuclear plant or materials, which hinders its development of civil nuclear energy. However, China is positive about nuclear cooperation with Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi 2 reactor internals in place*
31 January 2019

Installation has been completed of the reactor internals of the Hualong One reactor under construction at unit 2 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan.







The reactor internals being moved within the reactor building at Karachi 2 (Image: CNNC)

Reactor internals are the major structures within a reactor pressure vessel that have one or more functions such as supporting the core, maintaining fuel alignment, directing primary coolant flow, providing radiation shields for the reactor vessel, and guiding in-core instrumentation.

"As the core component of the reactor pressure vessel, the internal components of the reactor are all stainless steel structures with high manufacturing and assembly precision," China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said.

Installation of the reactor internals within the unit's reactor pressure vessel was completed at 2:38pm on 28 January, CNNC announced today. The company noted that this was 35 days ahead of schedule.

The reactor internals were designed by China Nuclear Power Research and Design Institute and manufactured by the Shanghai No.1 Machine Tool Plant.

Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively.

In addition to the two units under construction at Karachi, four Hualong One units are being built in China. CNNC is constructing two units at its Fuqing plant in Fujian province, while China General Nuclear (CGN) is building two at its Fangchenggang site in Guangxi province. All four units are expected to enter commercial operation in 2019-2020.

CGN proposes to use a UK version of its Hualong One design - the HPR1000 - at a prospective new nuclear power plant at Bradwell, England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Nuclear Power Complex (K2, K3 Reactors) --- 2,200 MW ..... U/C*

*Satellite imagery from february*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China installs outer dome on Hualong One reactor in Karachi*

SHANGHAI: China has finished building the outer safety dome at its first overseas “Hualong One” nuclear reactor in Karachi, with the project scheduled to be finished by the end of 2020, the China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) said late Tuesday.

China is hoping to use its third-generation Hualong One design to boost its presence in the overseas nuclear power sector and it is already making plans to build projects in Argentina and Britain, international media reported. The steel dome — measuring about 53 metres in diameter and over 23m in height, and weighing about 366 tonnes — was placed upon the top of the containment building walls at 8:06am yesterday, China National Nuclear Power (CNNP) has announced.

The Hualong One uses a double-layer safety shell design. Together with the inner protective dome, the outer dome protects the reactor and prevents the release of radioactive materials into the environment in the event of a serious accident. "The successful hoisting of the outer safety dome has marked the end of the main structural project of the nuclear power plant, which has created favourable conditions for the overall test and thermal test of the subsequent containment," CNNP said.

China developed the Hualong One reactor as a rival to the Westinghouse-developed AP1000 and Europe’s “Evolutionary Pressurised Reactor”, with both models beset by cost overruns and construction delays.

The world’s first Hualong One reactor is set to go into operation ahead of schedule in the southeast Chinese province of Fujian late next year. CNNC said its four demonstration projects in China and Pakistan are progressing in an orderly manner, noting that they “are the only third-generation pressurized water reactor projects in the world that are being constructed on schedule.”

Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. Installation of the reactor internals at unit 2 was completed in January this year. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Update: Fuel loading to start early next year. Commissioning activities at full pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KANUPP takes CSR to the next level*

The very first word that jumps to mind when we have a glance at the pyramids and such iconic landmarks is ‘wonder’ but what these actually reflect is ‘legacy’–of some visionary leaders who built these marvels centuries ago. Today’s leaders should also aspire to leave the legacies. They should ensure that whatever they do must have sustainability so that long after they are gone, whatever they started continues to evolve.

To achieve this level of transformational legacy, we have to pursue more than the typical concept of Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) that entails a few nicely-worded hollow promises on official websites and some feel-good philanthropist initiatives. Rather, such legacy requires taking CSR to the next level that is deeply engrossed in all the activities of an organisation.

And that is exactly what Karachi Nuclear Power Project (KANUPP) has been aiming to achieve for over four decades. On the Arabian Sea coast, approximately 18km east of Karachi, KANUPP is Pakistan’s first nuclear power plant inaugurated on 28 November 1972. It comprises a single-unit Canada Deuterium Uranium (CANDU) pressurised heavy-water reactor supplied by the Canadian General Electric Company with a gross output of 137MWe. The plant is one of the five nuclear power plants currently owned and being operated by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission.


----------



## ghazi52

*Cold testing completed at Pakistan's Karachi 2*

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has completed cold functional testing at unit 2 of the Karachi nuclear power plant (Kanupp) in Pakistan.

The two units (2&3) under construction at Kanupp are the first exports of China’s Hualong One reactor design.

Cold functional testing at Karachi 2&3 involved checking some 7200 welds and 800 mechanical connection points within the test boundary for leaks on seven pressure platforms, CNNC said. All indicators met the acceptance criteria, and installation quality and performance meet design requirements.

Completion of the cold test on 2 December was overseen by the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission. It marks the completion of the main work of the nuclear island installation and the start of the system commissioning stage, CNNC said.

Hot testing will follow, then first fuel loading and finally grid-connected power generation.

Construction of Karachi 2 began in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016 for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022. Currently, four Hualong One units are being built in China - two at Fuqing NPP in Fujian province, and two at Fangchenggang NPP in Guangxi – all scheduled for commercial operation in 2019-2020.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Getting nuclear-ready*

The key message of the “International Conference on Climate Change and the Role of Nuclear Power” held during October 7-11 in Vienna was for major nuclear role as nuclear energy. An integral part of the world’s clean energy future, nuclear power will help fight climate change as it has been a consistent source of low carbon electricity for decades.

From this perspective, it is a landmark development that another two nuclear power plants of over two-thousand megawatt total capacity would come on stream in Karachi within a couple of years. This will result in enhancing three times the present nuclear energy capacity, achieving around eleven percent share in power generation using various energy resources. With this accomplishment, the policy goals of the government to optimise energy mix and low carbon development would be adequately met, which would also be in line with the international agenda for power sector.

The government aims at mitigating carbon dioxide emissions up to 20 percent by 2030. By then the installed capacity of nuclear power generation will reach the mark of 8,800MW, as planned, to generate 27,850GWh annually. Pakistan’s total power generation capacity in 2030 is projected to be 46,683MW and envisaged to generate 191,781GWh, according to the SAARC Energy Outlook 2030. The government’s recent plan for capacity addition of about 17,000MW by 2025 is unrealistic, and likely to be achieved by 2030.

National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has admitted this month application of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) for considering grant of a generation license for its Karachi Nuclear Power Plant-2 (KANUPP-2). The enriched uranium based nuclear power facility of 1,145MW gross and 1,059MW net capacity, is currently in advanced stage of construction, and expected to be connected to national grid sometime during July-November 2020.

KANUPP-2 is one of the two under-construction units of the Karachi Coastal Power Project of the same type and capacity being supplied by China on turn-key basis. Groundbreaking of the two units was held in November 2013, but construction was held up as the public environmental issues took the matter to the court. Project was re-launched after a gap of about two years. Construction of KANUPP-2 thus commenced in August 2015 and that of KANUPP-3 in May 2016. The second unit, known as KANUPP-3, is scheduled to achieve commercial operations by the end of year 2021. These units will have a design life of sixty years.

Both the units are subject to safeguards by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) and the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA). These are pressurised light water reactors (PWR) of advanced design, known as Hualong One or HPR 1000 (HPR stands for Hualong Pressurized Reactor). The reactors have special features of having a single stack layout, 177 nuclear fuel assemblies, a double containment structure, and a combination of active and passive safety systems. The reactors are designed to provide emergency cooling for 72 hours in the absence of electric supply. Instrumentation and control systems are supplied from the European sources.

*Total cost of the two units is estimated as $9.116 billion, which is being financed through a loan from Export-Import Bank of China, on the Chinese side and, on Pakistani side, under the Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) of the government. National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) is constructing additional 16km transmission line for evacuation of power from KANUPP-2 and KANUPP-3. Electricity transmission infrastructure for the project consists of 220KV and 500KV transmission lines, which will be completed in 2021. Generation cost works out Rs9.59 per kWh levelised, whereas plant availability factor is 90 percent.*

Currently, there are five operating nuclear power plants with a cumulative generation capacity of 1,430MW contributing about 4 percent to total generation capacity from all resources of energy. These units provide economical and safe operation. The first nuclear power plant KANUPP-1, currently of 98MW de-rated capacity, was constructed in 1966 with the Canadian assistance and made operational in 1972. It has completed 47 years of safe and successful operation—much beyond its 30-year design life.

This has been possible through implementing a comprehensive balancing, modernization and rehabilitation plan for the original 137MW nuclear power plant, with technical support from the IAEA. Subsequently, conventional equipment was upgraded and critical equipment and controls were replaced at KANUPP-1. The plant, which is using the fuel produced by the PAEC, is now expected to be shut-down and decommissioned next year.

It was almost after three decades that the construction of the second nuclear power plant was started at Chashma, in 1993. Now four units of the installed Chashma Nuclear Power Plants (CHASNUPPs) are operational that have 40-year design life. CHASNUPP power plants are considered among the best operating power units in terms of endurance and availability. Average cost of nuclear power to the NTDC is Rs6.35 per unit. Expansion of nuclear power capacity has long been a corner-stone of the national energy policy. *CHASNUPP-5 of over 1,000MW capacity is planned for launching in near future.* Technological and engineering infrastructure created domestically over the years is supporting the existing, under-construction and planned nuclear power projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Streamlines its National Nuclear Power Programme with IAEA Support*

As Pakistan seeks to significantly scale-up nuclear power to meet the rising energy demands of a growing population, the South Asian country has turned to the IAEA for support in strengthening its nuclear power programme. Regulators, operators and representatives of organizations involved in Pakistan’s nuclear power programme gathered at the IAEA’s headquarters in Vienna last month to discuss the Agency’s streamlined support for the country, which is aiming to expand its nuclear power generating capacity more than six-fold over the next decade, from 1430 MW to 8800 MW.

To facilitate this rapid expansion of nuclear power, the IAEA has amalgamated four of its pre-existing national technical cooperation projects—which supported the regulators, operators, waste managers and non-destructive testers involved Pakistan’s NPP programme —into a single project. In doing so, the Agency is bringing together all the relevant stakeholders of the Pakistani nuclear power programme to streamline their workflows, reduce delays and costs, enhance cooperation and harmonize their safety and waste management approaches.

“Pakistan has benefited from the IAEA Safety Standards and other technical documents, but there is always room for the improvement,” said Ahmad Nadeem, Manager of the Technical Coordination Division of the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant. “In order to further improve the safety, reliability and sustainability of Pakistan’s nuclear power plants, we decided to approach IAEA for a comprehensive and integrated national project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

American architect Edward Durell Stone (1902 - 1978) shows his design for the new Pakistan Institute of Nuclear Science and Technology in Islamabad, at his New York studio, 7th June 1961. From left to right, Carter L. Burgess, President of American Machine and Foundry (AMF), Mr Stone, and Dr. Ishrat Hussain Usmani (1917 - 1992), President of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission.


----------



## ghazi52

*Progress at Pakistan’s Karachi nuclear power plant*
20 April 2020








*The outer containment dome of the K2 reactor’s nuclear island of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan was capped on 10 April. [Photo/CNNC]*


China National Nuclear Corporation announced that concreting of the outer dome of the double-layer containment building at Pakistan's Karachi 2 has been completed.

The first two exported Chinese-designed Hualong One reactors being built at the Karachi site are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022.

The last layer of concrete for Karachi 2's outer containment dome was poured on 10 April marked the successful capping of the structure.

Experts said the milestone laid a solid foundation for installation and debugging and the reactor's operation.

The completed containment building is now almost 74m high, CNNC said. The 366 tonne outer steel dome - measuring about 53m in diameter and over 23m in height – was placed upon the top of the containment building walls in June 2019. Installation of the reactor internals was completed in January 2019 at Karachi 2 and earlier in April at Karachi 3.

Karachi 2 and 3, which started construction in 2015 and 2016, are the first exports of China's Hualong One design. CNNC is building two units at its Fuqing plant in Fujian province, with grid connection expected this year, and began a unit at Zhangzhou in Fujian last September.

China General Nuclear (CGN) is building two Hualong One reactors at its Fangchenggang site in Guangxi province, also due for grid connection this year, and began construction of another unit at Taipingling in Guangdong in late December. CGN also hopes to use a UK version of its Hualong One design - the HPR1000 - at the UK’s planned Bradwell NPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China completes installation of reactor internals at Karachi 3 in Pakistan*
14 April 2020








China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced that installation of all reactor internals at unit 3 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan had been completed on 4 April.

Experts said the development was a key milestone in the progress of the project. During the process of assembling and adapting to the pressure vessel, all the assembly and installation dimensions met design requirements, laying a solid foundation for the subsequent nuclear circuit flushing and cold performance test at Karachi 3, they added.

There are two reactors under construction at the Karachi site – Karachi 2 and 3. These are the first of China’s indigenous HPR 1000 (Hualong One) reactor design to be built overseas.

At Karachi 2, reactor internals were installed in January 2019 and cold functional testing was completed in December 2019. Karachi 2 is scheduled to enter commercial operation in 2021, followed by Karachi 3 in 2022.


https://www.neimagazine.com/news/ne...or-internals-at-karachi-3-in-pakistan-7871209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has completed cold functional testing at unit 2 of the Karachi nuclear power plant (Kanupp) in Pakistan.

The two units (2&3) under construction at Kanupp are the first exports of China’s Hualong One reactor design.

Cold functional testing at Karachi 2&3 involved checking some 7200 welds and 800 mechanical connection points within the test boundary for leaks on seven pressure platforms, CNNC said. All indicators met the acceptance criteria, and installation quality and performance meet design requirements.

Completion of the cold test was overseen by the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission. It marks the completion of the main work of the nuclear island installation and the start of the system commissioning stage, CNNC said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chashma 5 already has a signed agreement for a Chinese ACP-1000 and PAEC has already acquired land for six nuclear power plants (total eight in pipeline). Says a lot about how at least the nuclear authority judges the viability of new power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Historically NSG has shown itself to be toothless against Chinese interests in Pakistan's Nuclear Power Development.

When C-3 and C-4 supply agreements were being penned, NSG was concerned but China's proclamation that these are just "grandfathered" (lol) counterparts of the CHASHNUPP project, completely silenced them. Since then there hasn't been a peep. Not to mention, when K-2 and K-3 lifetime supply agreements were penned with CNNC in the last decade, nothing came from them. No criticisms, no sanctions, nothing. Even though project didn't even have leverage of being "grandfathered" by China.

In recent times, even IAEA has started to actively participate in a three pronged program to develop Pakistan's Civil Nuclear Infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Reactors under construction and planned in Pakistan
*

*Reactor.........* *Province...* *Type* ......................*Construction start......* *Planned commercial operation

Karachi 2........* Sindh...... Hualong One/ACP1000....... Aug 2015............ late 2021
*Karachi 3........* Sindh...... Hualong One/ACP1000........ May 2016........... late 2022
*
Total (2).........................* 2322 
*

Chashma 5........* Punjab..... Hualong One/ACP1000 1161 ? ?
Karachi is also known as KANUPP.

*Karachi 2&3*

In June 2013 the Planning Commission said that two CNNC 1000 MWe class reactors would be used for Karachi 2 and 3 (KANUPP 2&3) near Karachi unit 1. Two coastal sites had been under consideration for the twin 1100 MWe units. CNNC in April 2013 announced an export agreement for the ACP1000, nominally 1100 MWe, apparently for Pakistan. This was confirmed in June by the PAEC which said that the next nuclear project would be 1100 MWe class units at the Karachi Coastal power station.

In July 2013 ECNEC approved two units of the Karachi Costal power project with net generation capacity of 2117 MWe. The total cost of this was estimated at PKR 959 billion ($9.116 billion), with $6.5 billion (68%) being vendor finance. PAEC also said that 82% of the total cost would be financed by China. At the end of August 2013 contracts were signed in Shanghai with CNNC, CZEC, China Nuclear Power Engineering Co. Ltd. (CNPE), Nuclear Power Institute of China (NPIC), and East China Electric Power Designing Institute (ECEPDI). Groundbreaking at the site near Paradise Point, 25 km west of Karachi, took place in November 2013, but in October 2014 the Sindh high court ruling stopped site work following a challenge on environmental grounds, and the restraining order was extended to early December. The project was re-launched in August 2015, and construction of the first unit started then.

The Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority received the safety analysis of China’s ACP1000 reactor from CNNC and after completing the review granted a construction licence, for the CNNC version of Hualong One, 1161 MWe gross.

In April 2015 China Nuclear Engineering & Construction Group Co (CNEC) won the tender for civil engineering construction and installation work for the conventional island of the plant, which it said would use Hualong One reactors. Construction of the first unit started in August 2015 and is expected to take 72 months (52 months for the conventional island). Construction of the second unit started at the end of May 2016, according to the IAEA, but without any announcement or notification on the PAEC website. In July 2017 the reactor vessel for unit 2 completed pressure tests at China First Heavy Machinery Group's factory in China, and in September it was installed.

A press report in January 2017 said that work on both units was intensifying to meet the operational target, and that it was a CPEC project. In March 2017 the IAEA approved Pakistan’s request to apply international safeguards to both units.

In November 2019, CNNC reported that cold testing had begun for Karachi 2.

In light of its inability to buy uranium on the open market, PAEC says that Pakistan has agreed with CNNC to provide lifetime fuel supply for the reactors, specified as 60 years.

*Chashma 5*

In November 2010 the PAEC signed a construction agreement with CNNC for a fifth unit at Chashma. In February 2013 a further agreement was signed by PAEC with CNNC for a 1000 MWe unit at Chashma. It was reported that China expected that this deal would be controversial under the Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) and guidelines of the NSG. Early in 2013 CNNC confirmed that the reactor would be an ACP1000 unit, though not necessarily at Chashma. In November 2017 CNNC signed a cooperation agreement with PAEC on the construction of Chashma 5 as a Hualong One unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K 3 , Karachi Nuclear power Plant*















.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*One year continuous operation* Chashma Nuclear *Power Plant unit-4 makes history*

Pakistan *Atomic Energy Commission (*PAEC) announced that its Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit-4 has made a new record in Pakistan’s history by running for a year continuously, becoming the first electricity generation plant of the country to achieve this milestone.

Previously, Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (Chashma-2), held the record of running for continuous 302 days.

Member Power of PAEC Mr. Saeed-ur-Rahman, while making the announcement, said that, “This unique record of efficient and safe operations of Chashma-4 bespoke the acumen and hard work of PAEC’s teams of technicians, scientists and engineers.”
PAEC operates four nuclear power plants at Chashma, near Mianwali, that collectively generate about 1330 megawatts of electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*First overseas nuclear reactor using Hualong One technology completes hot functional tests...*

The K2 unit at the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan successfully completed hot functional tests (HFT) on Friday, laying a solid foundation for subsequent assembly materials and grid-connected power generation.
This is the first overseas unit adopting China's Hualong One nuclear reactor technology, also known as #HPR1000, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The K2 unit at the #Karachi, #Pakistan #NuclearPower Plant in successfully completed hot functional tests (HFT) on Friday. This is the 1st overseas unit adopting #China's Hualong One #nuclear reactor technology (#HPR1000), a Chinese developed third-generation reactor design.

l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Nuclear power plant-2 fuel loading started. It's a big milestone. 1100 MWe Power Plant will start delivering power to National Grid.

InshaAllah other 3 under construction plants will also start functioning soon, which will make the total of 5.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=710638669873057

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA reduces tariff of nuclear power plants*


The NEPRA Authority under the prevailing rules and regulations has accordingly admitted the same and conducted a hearing on January 13, 2021.

APP 
24 Feb 2021










ISLAMABAD: National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) in a landmark decision has reduced the Return on Equity (ROE) component of three Nuclear Power Generation Plants including the C-2, C-3 and C-4 having a cumulative net capacity of 931 MW.

It would result in saving of Rs 2.05 Billion per year (average Rs 0.2515/unit) for the remaining life of the Nuclear Power Plants i.e. 25-37 years approximately, said a press release issued here Wednesday.

It is apprised that the above Nuclear Power Generation Plants in line with Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCOE) decision of August 27, 2020 have filed petitions with NEPRA for reduction in their ROE components on account of reduced ROE rate and freezing exchange rate to Rs 148/Dollar.

The NEPRA Authority under the prevailing rules and regulations has accordingly admitted the same and conducted a hearing on January 13, 2021 and subsequently decided to freeze the exchange rate at Rs.148/ dollar and reduce the ROE from 15% to 14.5% for the remaining life of these projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI NUCLEAR POWER COMPLEX*

Pakistan’s next-generation KANUPP-2 1100MW nuclear reactor has reached criticality for the first time, i.e. is capable of full nuclear power production. KANUPP-3 is under construction at a cost of $9.5 Billion (K2+K3 combined cost).






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=426235875112040

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-2 nuclear power plant connected to grid*

The Newspaper'
March 19, 2021 


 






This photo shows construction work taking place on the K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plants. — Photo courtesy PAEC website


ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) on Thursday announced that it had connected the much-awaited 1,100MW Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (K-2) to the national grid.

In a statement, the PAEC termed it a ‘Pakistan Day’ gift to the nation. It said the nuclear power plant (NPP) had achieved criticality at the end of February and was undergoing certain safety tests and procedures before it could finally be connected to the national grid.

The loading of nuclear fuel onto the plant was started on December 1, 2020 after getting clearance from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.

The PAEC pointed out that K-2 is the first nuclear power plant in Pakistan with a generation capacity of 1,100MW and its addition to the national grid will “surely help improve the economy of the country”.

K-2 is one of the two similar under-construction nuclear power plants located near Karachi and will be inaugurated for commercial operation by the end of May this year.

The other one, K-3, is also in completion phase and is expected to be operational by the end of this year.

The PAEC is now running six NPPs in the country — two located in Karachi and four at Chashma in Mianwali district. Earlier, the collective generation capacity of all PAEC-operated nuclear power plants was around 1,400MW.

The coming online of the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 will nearly double the generation capacity of nuclear power plants in the country, substantially improving the overall share of nuclear power in the energy mix.

Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission Chairman Muhammad Naeem congratulated Member Power Saeedur Rehman and his team on this great achievement.


_Published in Dawn, March 19th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *K-2 nuclear power plant connected to grid*
> 
> The Newspaper'
> March 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows construction work taking place on the K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plants. — Photo courtesy PAEC website
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) on Thursday announced that it had connected the much-awaited 1,100MW Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (K-2) to the national grid.
> 
> In a statement, the PAEC termed it a ‘Pakistan Day’ gift to the nation. It said the nuclear power plant (NPP) had achieved criticality at the end of February and was undergoing certain safety tests and procedures before it could finally be connected to the national grid.
> 
> The loading of nuclear fuel onto the plant was started on December 1, 2020 after getting clearance from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.
> 
> The PAEC pointed out that K-2 is the first nuclear power plant in Pakistan with a generation capacity of 1,100MW and its addition to the national grid will “surely help improve the economy of the country”.
> 
> K-2 is one of the two similar under-construction nuclear power plants located near Karachi and will be inaugurated for commercial operation by the end of May this year.
> 
> The other one, K-3, is also in completion phase and is expected to be operational by the end of this year.
> 
> The PAEC is now running six NPPs in the country — two located in Karachi and four at Chashma in Mianwali district. Earlier, the collective generation capacity of all PAEC-operated nuclear power plants was around 1,400MW.
> 
> The coming online of the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 will nearly double the generation capacity of nuclear power plants in the country, substantially improving the overall share of nuclear power in the energy mix.
> 
> Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission Chairman Muhammad Naeem congratulated Member Power Saeedur Rehman and his team on this great achievement.
> 
> 
> _Published in Dawn, March 19th, 2021_





Great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi 2, Pakistan*



*Details*
Reactor Type
Pressurised Water Reactor (PWR)ModelACP-1000OwnerPakistan Atomic Energy CommissionOperatorPakistan Atomic Energy Commission



*Timeline*Construction Start19 August 2015First Criticality1 March 2021First Grid Connection17 February 2021

*
Specification*

Capacity Net1014 MWeCapacity Gross1100 MWeCapacity Thermal3060 MWtDesign Net Capacity1014 MWe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (KANUPP) Unit 1*
KANUPP is Pakistan's first nuclear power plant, inaugurated on November 28, 1972, with a total gross capacity of 137 MW.






*Chashma Nuclear Power Generating Station (CNPGS)*
CNPGS hosts four nuclear power plants. These plants are based on Chinese Pressurized Water Reactor (PWR) technology. CNPGS Unit 1 (C-1) and Unit-2 (C-2) have a gross capacity of 325 MW each. C-1 started operation in 2000, while C-2 in 2011. CNPGS Unit 3 (C-3) and Unit-4 (C-4) both with gross capacity of 340 MW each started commercial operation in 2016 & 2017, respectively. All four nuclear plants at Chashma are under IAEA safeguards.







*Karachi Nuclear Power Project Unit-2 (K-2) & Unit-3 (K-3)*
Construction of two nuclear power plants, K-2 and K-3 based on Chinese ACP1000 concept started in August 2015 and May 2016, close to the KANUPP site in the outskirts of Karachi city. ACP1000 is a state-of-the-art, 1100 MW, Gen-III design based on PWR. The units are scheduled to come online in 2020 and 2021. Both K-2 and K-3 are also under IAEA safeguard since March 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Cold functional tests were completed on 20th April at unit 3 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced.*

Units 2 and 3 at the site are China's first exports of the Hualong One reactor design, promoted on the international market as the HPR1000. Karachi 2 was synchronised with the electricity grid last month.

Completion of the cold testing of Karachi 3 was overseen by the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), CNNC said.

The successful completion of the cold testing means that the main work of the nuclear island.

installation project of the unit has been completed and the unit has entered the system commissioning stage, CNNC said. Cold testing will be followed by thermal testing, then first fuel loading and finally grid-connected power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday virtually inaugurated the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (K-2).*


Dawn.com
May 21, 2021








Speaking during the ceremony, he said that the unit — established due to cooperation between Pakistan and China — will generate 1,100MW of clean energy. "This is important for us because Pakistan is among the top 10 countries at risk due to climate change."

He said that glaciers supply 80 per cent of Pakistan's water needs. "Glaciers are melting at a rapid speed, and our coming generations will face an acute water shortage as well as food security issues if the effects of climate change are not reversed."

Therefore, clean energy is important for us, he said. He also lamented the fact that Pakistan had not tried to use renewable resources for producing electricity. "Unfortunately, we have not focused on producing energy from water despite the country having the potential to do so."

He said that that the project will help to train manpower and facilitate technology transfer from China, adding that 40,000 experts visited the country over an extended period of time. "This is another area of cooperation with China."

The premier added that Pakistan was also celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations with China on Friday. "It is a very unique relationship," he said, adding that it extends to all levels.

"We are confident that China will stand with us during difficult times. It is fortunate for us that Pakistan has strong ties with an emerging power and a developed country such as China," he said, adding that people-to-people contact will also now increase.

"China has faced problems similar to the ones Pakistan is facing today and we have a lot to learn from them," he said. "Pakistan can learn a lot from China on controlling pollution, ending poverty and corruption."

Speaking on the occasion, the chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority said that the power plant was being inaugurated on the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China.

He said China and Pakistan have been extending support to each other and cooperating in various fields. He said the two countries have also been cooperating in the peaceful use of nuclear energy. He expressed the hope that bilateral cooperation will further expand in the future, _Radio Pakistan_ reported.

The K-2 plant has 60-year life expectancy, extendable to 20 more years. It is designed with higher plant availability and capacity factors, and extended refuelling cycle.

The construction of K-2 commenced in November 2013, whereas its fuel loading started on Dec 1, 2020 after approval from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.

A series of cold and hot functional commissioning tests related to plant operation and safety were conducted, before achieving criticality at the end of February this year. After further reactor physics tests, the plant was connected to national grid on March 18, 2021 for trial operation and power escalation tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan today inaugurated K2 Nuclear Power Plant In Karachi. It is the second unit of Hualong One nuclear reactor Energy China has participated in design and construction of the project. It's the world’s second Hualong One nuclear reactor, and the first one is in China.

This unit is expected to generate 10 billion kWh of electricity annually, equivalent to the annual consumption of 3.12 million tons of coal, 8.16 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions and the afforestation of over 7000 trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Nuclear Power Plants: 
When a friend came to Pakistan’s rescue*

By Magazine Desk
21 May 2021


Pakistan has around 2350 MWe operating nuclear capacity and 1100 MWe is underconstruction; most of it was developed with Chinese help. Nuclear energy power generation contributes about 7 percent to Pakistan's power generation.

China-Pak cooperation on this front started in the 1980s with the Chashma project and continues to date with the recent K2 and K3 plants in Karachi.







Pakistan’s nuclear program started in the 1950s under the US Atoms for Peace program as part of its cold war containment strategy. Countries including Pakistan, Israel, India, and Iran, amongst others, were encouraged to use nuclear energy, not only because it was cheap but also more environmentally friendly and because the US wished to demonstrate its peaceful usage to the world.

Pakistan’s first nuclear reactor, 137 MWe KANUPP 1 (K1) plant, was built in 1965 in Karachi by General Electric Canada, a Canadian company that also provided it nuclear fuel and technical support. However, by the early 1970s, Pakistan found itself in a dire situation as its energy requirements increased exponentially.

In order to continue growing, it was in desperate need of a cheap and reliable method to generate power. The Chashma nuclear power plant [CHASNUPP] project located in central Punjab was a brainchild of PM Zulfikar Bhutto.

Planning and designing for it had started full throttle by 1973, by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission under its then-chairman Munir Ahmad Khan. Bhutto started negotiations with France over potential funding, which he secured.

However, India’s ironically named ‘Smiling Buddha’ nuclear explosions in 1974 created controversy over supplies of commercial nuclear plants, and by 1976 France started backtracking from its commitment to export the reprocessing plant to Pakistan.








*Note... *K -1 construction started in 1967.

China provided majority of financing as 20 year low interest loans. China will also provide fuel for reactors lifetime for these projects. All the information comes from public sources.

Under pressure from the French, Bhutto agreed to sign the safeguard agreement that brought the plant under the International Atomic Energy Agency’s supervision. Despite this, by 1978, France halted its funding for the Chashma project and reneged on its contract.

By 1976, the Canadians also stopped providing nuclear fuel and technical support to Karachi’s K1 plant, under US pressure, after Pakistan refused to sign the 1970 Nuclear Non- Proliferation Treaty (NPT). This later became a blessing in disguise as the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission upped its game, researched and developed local indigenous fuel and parts.

Later on, Pakistan and China signed an agreement on the peaceful usage of commercial nuclear power technology, which help to initiate the cooperation on Chashma reactor with China National Nuclear Corporation in early 1990s.

An agreement was reached in late 1989 with China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) for the supply of the Chashma reactor, with the final contract signed in Beijing on 31 December 1991. In 2000, the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant became operational when it joined the nation’s grid system, with CNNC overseeing the grid connections of the power plant.

In 2004, CNNC was awarded the contract for building a second unit based on the first reactor, followed by contracting for two more reactors in 2011. In March 2013, Pakistan and China agreed to construct a fifth unit at the Chashma nuclear power plant site, eventually signing an agreement on 27 November 2017.

Recently, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) is also helping to build the Kanupp-2 and Kanupp-3 plants in Karachi, which will have around 1100 MWe each. The construction of the K2 and K3 reactor units started in August 2015 and May 2016, with the start of commercial operations scheduled for 2021 and 2022, respectively.

These reactors are expected to have a design life of 60 years and will account for around 10% of the country’s total generation capacity. Almost 80 percent of the project cost is being covered as a loan from China’s Exim bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

K-2
KARACHI: Karachi Nuclear Power Complex’s KANUPP-2 Nuclear Power Plant with a capacity of 1.1 Giga Watts. The plant is powered by a Generation III+ HPR-1000 three-loop pressurized water nuclear reactor. In 2015, the Government of Pakistan signed an energy agreement to construct two indigenously built nuclear reactor units at a cost of $9.5 Billion with a gross electrical output of 2.2 GWe. KANUPP-3 is slated to become operational in 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Nuclear Power Plant Karachi, K-3*

Pakistan’s Nuclear Power Plant, K-3 has completed loading of nuclear fuel to its second 1,100 megawatt nuclear power plant after getting a formal fuel load permit from Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA).

According to reports, Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-3 (K-3) is in the final stages of commissioning after satisfactory operational and safety tests. 

*The plant is expected to begin its operation by the end of March 2022. *

The official statement revealed that with the introduction of K-2 and K-3 into the national grid, the share of nuclear power in the energy mix of Pakistan will exceed 10 percent of total energy requirements of the Country

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=663034351549012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (KANUPP) # 3 started power generation......



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497141763475062786

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Nuclear Power Plants..
K- 2 and K-3 Aerial view.............


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.
Unit 3 of Karachi nuclear power plant attains full power​
by The Frontier Post









KARACHI: Unit 3 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan – a Chinese-supplied Hualong One reactor – reached 100% capacity for the first time on 31 March. The 1100 MWe pressurised water reactor is currently undergoing power ascension testing prior to entering commercial operation.

Construction of Karachi 3, the second of two Hu-along One units to be built near Paradise Point in the province of Sindh, began in May 2016. Hot functional testing of Karachi 3 – which simulate the temperatures and pressures that the reactor systems will be subjected to during normal operation and are carried out before loading nuclear fuel – was completed ahead of schedule on 4 November last year. It achieved first criticality on 21 February and was connected to the grid on 4 March.

Various performance and commissioning tests have since been carried out at power levels of 25%, 30%, 50%, 75% and 87% capacity, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said.

Once testing at full capacity is completed, Karachi 3 will perform a 100-hour demonstration run, after which it will enter commercial operation.

Karachi 2 entered commercial operation in May last year. The units are the first exports of CNNC’s Hualong One, which is also promoted on the international market as HPR1000.

The Karachi site – also sometimes referred to as KANUPP – was home to Pakistan’s first nuclear power reactor, Karachi 1 – a small 100 MWe (90 MWe net) Canadian pressurised heavy water reactor which shut down in 2021 after 50 years of operation.

The first domestic demonstration plants of CNNC’s Hualong One design are Fuqing 5 and 6, in China’s Fujian province. The units entered commercial operation in January 2021 and March this year, respectively.

Nuclear energy currently provides around 8% of Pakistan’s energy mix from five reactors: four CNNC-supplied CNP-300 pressurised water reactors at Chashma in Punjab, and Karachi 2. CNNC in 2017 signed a cooperation agreement with the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission on the construction of a Hualong One as a fifth unit at Chashma.

In February, Nucleoeléctrica Argentina and CNNC signed an engineering, procurement and construction contract for the development of the Atucha 3 nuclear power plant. The plant, to be sited near Lima, about 100 kilometres north west of Argentina’s capital, Buenos Aires, will use the Hualong One technology...
,.,,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*K-Electric (KE) has signed agreement to secure additional supply of 500-800MW from nuclear power plants through national grid by summer 2024.*

In this regard, K-Electric (KE) has awarded the Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract 500/220 kV KANUPP-K-Electric Interconnection (KKI) Grid to Siemens (Pakistan) Engineering Company Limited.

The development is another milestone toward securing Karachi’s future energy needs, and the signing ceremony between Siemens and KE was held at the latter’s Head Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

